# Question about SU tutorials



## SketchUp Guru (13 Oct 2006)

A friend of mine is looking into some sort of application that would allow me to draw in SU and let others watch on their computers. I don't know where this will end up but if it works, how would you folks feel about a once in awhile meeting to watch me draw? I don't know how hoften I would do it and I'd try to make it short when I do. We had to work out the time zone thing but I don't expect that would be a big deal.

Anyway, do you think it would be worthwhile to try something like that? Would you be willing to load some software on your computer to make it work? I don't know that it would be needed but it might.

Food for thought.

Did someone mention food? Hmmm.... Well, I gotta go now. The dinner bell is ringing. Coming mother!


----------



## CYC (13 Oct 2006)

Alternatively, you could produce movies which we can refer to when we hit a snag :wink:


----------



## wizer (13 Oct 2006)

yes movies would be better than live on air.


----------



## John McM (13 Oct 2006)

Dave, 

I favour the short movie/video idea. I don't know how practical that is. Maybe you should compile all this into a book add the short videos and sell it like the 3d construction book on the SU site. Just a thought to make you a few shackles. I'd buy it. By the way Steve Maskery is doing a DVD blog, maybe you could bounce some ideas off him. Whatever, I'm glad your sharing your SU knowledge with us. You've been a real Find.
John McM


----------



## AndyBoyd (13 Oct 2006)

Micropsoft NetMeeting and web conference tools such as www.webex.com can offer application sharing - I do this most days and it works a treat


----------



## dedee (13 Oct 2006)

Dave, there is software already available for microsoft users - Netmeeting.

The success of this type of conferencing is network dependant. It works fine across our corporate intranet and is acceptable over VPN networks. I have done a lot of application training this way and even allows any member of the meeting to take control of any other members PC (with authorisation). I've even used it to install software remotely.

My guess is though that accross the internet response times would vary considerably.


Still might be worth a try though.

Andy


----------



## garywayne (13 Oct 2006)

It all sounds good to me. I just appreciate the chance to learn.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oct 2006)

Dave

As part of my job, i teach students to program computers and used a screen capture software package that came free a while back (web or mag) to capture the entire screen whilst I type and develop the interface. The output is a video file that students can watch anytime they want to. 

Strikes me that this might be better than a live broadcast when one considers time zones etc.

Also people can download onto their PC and watch whenever they wish

the program is called ScreenCorder


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the input folks. I'll see about making the videos. I have a screen capture application called Wink which will do the video thing. I have been using it to make screen shots for the long tutorial too.

Problem with doing these videos is I don't have anywhere to put the videos so folks can get them and I would want them to be large enough and high res enough so folks could see what I'm actually doing. I need to figure out how to record some sound so I can talk through it. Or maybe folks would rather I keep my mouth shut.


----------



## garywayne (14 Oct 2006)

Talk, (explanation), is good for me Dave.


----------



## wizer (14 Oct 2006)

dave can you give me an idea of how big these videos might be. I could probably host them for you.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Oct 2006)

I appreciate that WiZeR. I'll have to get a microphone and give one a try to see how big it ends up. I'd like to make the view size large enough so folks could see the details. Might be too big for anyone to download.


----------



## Alf (14 Oct 2006)

Aren't there numerous sites for the hosting of videos these days?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Oct 2006)

Yes but the videos always display so small or so fuzzy that I'm worried needed detail would be lost.

Maybe I just need to make more JPEGs as I'm going along.


----------



## John McM (16 Oct 2006)

Dave, I don't know if this is of interest but it's free

www.camstudio.org

Regards
John McM


----------

